# Is her egg size normal?



## Weasel (Mar 2, 2002)

Hello,

My pigeon started laying eggs three months ago. She lays two once a month and they seem normal. Anyway, this last time one egg was considerably smaller than the first. Is this normal because usually they are the same size. They are not fertilized so I throw them away, but could the size mean that she didn't get enough calcium? Also, when she is nesting and getting ready to lay an egg, she won't eat very much but does eat a lot of grit- more than usual- is this okay? How long do domestic pigeons live for? I have been trying to find an answer but cannot.
Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Weasel,

I wouldn't worry too much about the small sized egg unless it becomes a regular thing. You mentioned the bird is eating more grit during egg laying, so it may be that more calcium is needed in her diet. There are supplements you can give, and you can also try offering some crushed egg shells that have been baked to kill any bacteria that may be present. If she goes for the egg shells, then I would definitely supplement her calcium intake.

Domestic pigeons can easily live into their teens. There is also a documented case of a ringneck dove living to be almost 29 years of age. I, myself, have one banded racer with a hatch year of 1987. His name is Traveler, and he is definitely the senior pigeon around here. I suspect Traveler is older than the norm, but I think you could expect your bird to live to be 10-12 years or more.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I have noticed that if the hen is laying her first eggs they might come out in a strange shape or extra small.. They might not even hatch if it is the first clutch, Usually the 2nd or 3rd clutch will hatch..
Terry's advice is good!

Mary


----------

